# Supplements



## boxerdoglover567 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was wondering if you could give your hedgie any supplements and vitamins to help them get stronger and live longer. If there is such a thing where can I find them?
Thanks,
Hannah


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As far as we can tell right now, there's no extra supplements or vitamin powders that hedgehogs need added to their food.  As long as they're getting a good quality cat food, that seems to provide all of the nutrients to keep them healthy for a normal lifespan. The only other supplements I've heard of adding to food is oil to help with dry skin and glucosamine supplements for older hedgehogs to help with joint issues like arthritis.


----------



## boxerdoglover567 (Nov 14, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> As far as we can tell right now, there's no extra supplements or vitamin powders that hedgehogs need added to their food.  As long as they're getting a good quality cat food, that seems to provide all of the nutrients to keep them healthy for a normal lifespan. The only other supplements I've heard of adding to food is oil to help with dry skin and glucosamine supplements for older hedgehogs to help with joint issues like arthritis.


How long is their lifespan? And where can I find the food oil supplements?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

4-6 years on average. You can find flaxseed oil, coconut oil, etc. in human pharmacy sections in grocery stores. They're mainly for dry skin and such though, they're not something that's necessary to add all the time or for no reason, and too much can upset their stomach. And if you haven't already, I'd really suggest reading LizardGirl's hedgehog care book that you can download for free here - http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html It answers these questions and a lot more, and it's a great thing to have on hand for information. It answers your diet and cat food questions as well.


----------

